# Linda's comfort spot.



## shadetree_1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I built this last year for Linda because she missed her fireplace up north, the last time I was up at the house I brought these logs back and my son in law had a pile of flagstone out back so I put it to use and made a couple of small insets for bowls, mommas happy and that's what counts. It's just Ponderosa Pine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks nice !!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice fire place Little Joe. Hop Sing could cook up a mess of vittles for you and Hoss.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice, Joe!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2014)

Thats sharp Joe, nice work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Very warm and inviting ! Nicely done Joe !


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not too bad for an  fart that can't keep his feet out of a picture!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

I was expecting your hand in the picture. Lol. Looks good hoe


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you see that Joe. Tony called you a hoe. How rude . It all looks like labors of love and I bet Linda can relax and be peaceful in there with a fire going. Well done my friend.
I never would have thought Tony would do that.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Did you see that Joe. Tony called you a hoe. How rude . It all looks like labors of love and I bet Linda can relax and be peaceful in there with a fire going. Well done my friend.
> I never would have thought Tony would do that.
> 
> Ray


Ha ha. Autocorrect or I fat fingered keypad. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

i know


----------

